# Rides In Mission Viejo



## AaronL (Mar 11, 2002)

I just started work in Mission Viejo near Alicia and Trabuco and have been riding out by Saddleback area and El Toro, but there are a lot of cars and traffic lights around there. 

Also have done the 84 Olympic loop quite a bit, but too many traffic lights. 

Any recommendations on where else to ride in the area? 

I usually ride for 60-90 mins and don’t mind doing a short loop (5+ miles) over and over. As long as it’s got some changeup in the terrain, it’s all good. 

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

You can hit the bike trail off margeurite and go to the beach and back.

You can take El Toro to Santiago Canyon, head for the lake or hook a right on Live oak and loop thru Rancho. 

Can stick around Glenn Ranch, Ridgeline and Saddleback Ranch if you just want a hilly hammerfest.

Or even loop thru Ladera to Ortega and loop back thru MV.


----------



## AaronL (Mar 11, 2002)

*Thanks*

I discovered Santiago Canyon yesterday, and it was great. Finally a road out of town a bit.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tons of riding in the area. Santiago Canyon, Live Oak, Laguna Canyon, Shady Canyon, PCH, Backbay, Dana Point, Laguna Niguel and tons more if you go a little West.


----------



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

9er said:


> You can hit the bike trail off margeurite and go to the beach and back.
> 
> You can take El Toro to Santiago Canyon, head for the lake or hook a right on Live oak and loop thru Rancho.
> 
> ...


Can you link me to the Margeurite trail to the beach?


----------

